# Sump ?



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

My sump just started acting up this past week. The water that is in the overflow rises and falls constantly. It will fall so for it will gurgle underneath the spout then rise to the top. If I pull the hose way out to set the water level high it will go up and overflow the tank(yeah it did, and it sucked!) then go down. Anyone had this problem before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

theres too much flow for the drain to handle, its creating a full siphon and then sucking air... you need to either open the drain up more ( eliminate sharp bends etc) or trim down the return pump some...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Skunk!! I restricted the pump a little and it works perfect. The tank has been set up for a month and is just started doing it! Weird


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

you may have pump issues when you restrict it.....what are you using for an over flow?
you need to match the pump to the overflow. if you are using a 600 gph over flow, then at least a 1200 gph pump.

if your tank is drilled like mine, then the flow will not matter, it will flow as much as the pump will pump back into
the tank, but you have to watch for evap in the sump.......need to list your over flow and pump


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

assclown said:


> you may have pump issues when you restrict it.....what are you using for an over flow?
> you need to match the pump to the overflow. if you are using a 600 gph over flow, then at least a 1200 gph pump.
> 
> if your tank is drilled like mine, then the flow will not matter, it will flow as much as the pump will pump back into
> the tank, but you have to watch for evap in the sump.......need to list your over flow and pump


It is a drilled overflow. As for the pump I am not 100% sure the flow rate. I bought the whole set-up used. I just turned it down a little. Will that hurt anything?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

im not a fan of restricting a pump, it creates a back flow and can mess with a pumps impeller.
what is your tank size? what size is your plumbing to your sump? all these are factors.
the drain to the sump has to be free of restrictions as well as your return

id go 1000gph / got pics of the set up?


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

If I'm understanding correctly you just have the basic tube behind the overflow that points straight up. Try a Durso standpipe if that is the case. I'm using them on my 120 and they have solved all of my problems. They don't gurgle, the water level remains constant and if you have a power outage water will not drain into your sump.

Here's a couple pics of mine. 120 gallon (4x2x2), durso stand pipe, dual 1.25" drains, Pondmaster 2400gph pump and dual 3/4" inlets.

BTW.. forgive the messy tank, it was a SW that I'm converting to FW and I'm still in the testing / assembling phase 










In this pic, notice where the water level is.. my water level remains constant at that spot whether I increase or decrease the amount of flow from my pump.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

mudfrog said:


> If I'm understanding correctly you just have the basic tube behind the overflow that points straight up. Try a Durso standpipe if that is the case. I'm using them on my 120 and they have solved all of my problems. They don't gurgle, the water level remains constant and if you have a power outage water will not drain into your sump.


Mine is similiar but has a hose out the top to adjust water level with but it will not stay constant anymore. It did for about 1 1/2 months but just started actng up. Here are some pics. It has 2 pipes putting water back in the tank.









When I pull the hose out it will stay constant for a while but the pump runs out of water and starts shooting bubbles.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, maybe the hole in your cap is too large and it's allowing too much suction, I'd try getting a new cap and slowly drilling multiple holes until the flow is correct. I can't remember what size hole I used but it was small and it only took two small holes. What size pipe are you using for the standpipe?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

ive never cared for that setup....too much room for guessing water flow

i drilled the back of my tank and plumbed in 1" pvc down to my sump and have used overflow boxes


----------

